

Virtual Murder results in Arrest - ojbyrne
http://www.nytimes.com/aponline/world/AP-AS-Japan-Avatar-Murder.html

======
fallentimes
Don't let the title fool you. Arrested for "hacking" not "virtual murder".

~~~
ojbyrne
Yeah, sorry if I was sensationalistic. I was just following the article's lead
;-).

------
ehmunro
Well, that's a relief, I was worried that I was going to get in trouble for
virtual streaking.

